# Mt. Baker



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

I went to Mt. Baker in Washington this past January and I am lost for words. This mountain is just sick!!! It has so many natural drops and quite possibly the best back country riding I have ever encountered (besides heli boarding around whistler. There is so much untouched powder everywhere here and the best part of it all is that the mountain is never busy. I was there for about 9 days and I never had to wait more than 2 min in line!!!! Their board park could use some work but if you are a freerider this mountain is just ridiculous! The only downfall is that it is hard to get a place to stay out there due to it being a national park. There are no accommodations on the mountain. The drive to the mountain is breathtaking!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

This is true... when I went last year they had some dope box like rails set up and it was a blast. I do agree with the backcountry comment, it really demands the respect of the user. Baker can be a dangerous place without the right equipment. I have never had a chance to ride Mt. Hood, where you are from. How is it?


----------

